# ASUS Laptop Compatibility



## ninjaslim (Dec 14, 2009)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834220605

Will FreeBSD run on this laptop?  I haven't found any information about FreeBSD on this particular laptop.


----------

